# FishyIshy's YT Channel Thread l 8.90 ao5 (First Average of the Day)



## FishyIshy (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, I see that people are creating a thread for their latest videos, so here is mine:


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 27, 2020)

Man, Non Mags are really bad since I've been using a magnetic cube


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2020)

I am currently method neutral (CFOP+Roux) and wishing to be color neutral in CFOP.

Good non magnetic cube average, U F S2 R S R' F' S U' .


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 1, 2020)

Would you guys like to see another example solves video? If so, leave a comment.


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 11, 2020)

New vid!


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 13, 2020)

Really happy to share this!!


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Really happy to share this!!


how are you so efficient?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> how are you so efficient?


He doesn't use beginner method. Also those are lucky scrambles


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> He doesn't use beginner method. Also those are lucky scrambles


what method is he using?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> what method is he using?


CFOP, but ZZ and Roux are more efficient than CFOP


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> CFOP, but ZZ and Roux are more efficient than CFOP


then why is CFOP the most popular method?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> then why is CFOP the most popular method?


It was invented first, I don't really want to argue for it. I think Roux is best


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It was invented first, I don't really want to argue for it. I think Roux is best


ok I might learn toux then


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> ok I might learn toux then


tutorials:









the first is from a CFOP user, but he is a great teacher, and the second is from a super fast roux user but he spent 80 minutes on basics(it's a whole playlist)


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> tutorials:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do watch JPerm he's a great youtuber.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> Yeah, I do watch JPerm he's a great youtuber.


I think you would learn it easier from Kian(2nd vid) but only if you have time to watch the whole thing. Jperm's tutorial is directed toward people who know CFOP already.


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I think you would learn it easier from Kian(2nd vid) but only if you have time to watch the whole thing. Jperm's tutorial is directed toward people who know CFOP already.


I watch both vids, I think I might learn roux because you don't need to learn alot of algs like CFOP.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> I watch both vids, I think I might learn roux because you don't need to learn alot of algs like CFOP.


I like the way you think, can't wait to see you progress!


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I like the way you think, can't wait to see you progress!


I might create a progression thread.


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 13, 2020)

JakeCanSolve said:


> how are you so efficient?


Practice lol. I watch a lot if example solves by world class cubers so I can learn the techniques that they use in their solves.


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Practice lol. I watch a lot if example solves by world class cubers so I can learn the techniques that they use in their solves.


i'm gonna start watching example solves then.


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> CFOP, but ZZ and Roux are more efficient than CFOP


I do believe that Roux is more efficient than CFOP, but not ZZ. It requires way more moves than CFOP and Roux


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I do believe that Roux is more efficient than CFOP, but not ZZ. It requires way more moves than CFOP and Roux


ZZ averages 50ish with EOline, 55 with EOcross


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 13, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> I do believe that Roux is more efficient than CFOP, but not ZZ. It requires way more moves than CFOP and Roux


wdym ZZ average around 45 moves with EOLine and under 55 moves with EOCross while CFOP average around 60 moves.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 13, 2020)

ZZ is not more efficient than CFOP unless you know ZBLL.

The only thing good about ZZ is that it's rotationless.
But since Roux is basically rotationless too, ZZ is basically pointless


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 13, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> wdym ZZ average around 45 moves with EOLine and under 55 moves with EOCross while CFOP average around 60 moves.


Maybe. But from what I've heard, the move count is more. I'll check it out


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Maybe. But from what I've heard, the move count is more. I'll check it out


According to SS wiki it is 45 moves with EOline, 53 with EO cross. The method was created with the intention of using ZBLL, so we should compare it that way.


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> According to SS wiki it is 45 moves with EOline, 53 with EO cross. The method was created with the intention of using ZBLL, so we should compare it that way.


That makes more sense


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 14, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> According to SS wiki it is 45 moves with EOline, 53 with EO cross. The method was created with the intention of using ZBLL, so we should compare it that way.


ZZ also has a lower move count than CFOP with COLL(only 42 algs instead of 450+)


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 14, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> ZZ also has a lower move count than CFOP with COLL(only 42 algs instead of 450+)


How did this turn into ZZ vs Roux vs CFOP? This is hilarious!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 24, 2020)

I really do suck at 2x2. I said that I was going to learn CLL, but I really don't care anymore.


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


>


didn't you say this wouldn't come out for a while? Thanks for uploading it!


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> didn't you say this wouldn't come out for a while? Thanks for uploading it!


Yeah. But, for some reason, there isn't any audio


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 26, 2021)

Second best on cam as of today!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Scollier (Jan 27, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


>



Can someone please inform me what fullstep means? I don't understand the term.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 27, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Can someone please inform me what fullstep means? I don't understand the term.


it means that the solve had standard cross, f2l, oll, and pll without any skips


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


>



Nice job!

17.8 seconds of inspection


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 27, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Nice job!
> 
> 17.8 seconds of inspection


Really?? I've been working on improving my inspection. I've started doing more timed inspection solves. But, to much of them is pretty bad for me. I'll work on it


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

Do you think you can perform better in an isolated room without any distractions? I'm surprised you can concentrate despite all the movement/noise going on.


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 27, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Do you think you can perform better in an isolated room without any distractions? I'm surprised you can concentrate despite all the movement/noise going on.


I have 4 siblings. One of them is a toddler and another a 1 year old. So, definitely. I'm starting to practice in the mornings now though. So, I think I will have some better solves to post soon. They are also going to be much quieter since I will be the only one awake too.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 27, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> I have 4 siblings. One of them is a toddler and another a 1 year old. So, definitely. I'm starting to practice in the mornings now though. So, I think I will have some better solves to post soon. They are also going to be much quieter since I will be the only one awake too.


Awesome! Hope you can see some good results.


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 10, 2021)

First Pls video!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 10, 2021)

Finally, on cam!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 11, 2021)

What do you guys think of me posting maybe 2 videos everyday?


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Nice! You are improving so fast!


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Nice! You are improving so fast!


Thanks! I still average about 9.5 to 9.6, but I am really starting to see some more improvement. I am trying to record more solves, that way I can post more content as well as learn what bad habits I have.


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 13, 2021)

Proper Face Reveal:

Hey guys, I am happy to announce that I have made it to 50 subs on my YouTube Channel!! I am really happy about this and I hope that I can take this even further. Even though I kinda revealed my face already, if you guys can get me to 100+ subscribers soon, I will do a proper face reveal. I really have been enjoying making these videos and plan on posting on week days. So, let me know what you want to see and I would be happy to try and work on that!!

Thanks for your support and kindness,

Ishmael


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 18, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


>


I tried that alg before. Standard seems to flow better. But this alg is also good. You can use it as U' AUF trick


----------



## qwr (Feb 18, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> What do you guys think of me posting maybe 2 videos everyday?


That's a lot and I hope you don't burn yourself out.
I don't do solve videos but videos on many different topics with mini discussions so I could do AT MOST two per week.

Edit: I just noticed your video title was OOF Perm lul


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 18, 2021)

qwr said:


> That's a lot and I hope you don't burn yourself out.
> I don't do solve videos but videos on many different topics with mini discussions so I could do AT MOST two per week.


I mainly post solve videos, so a decent single or decent average will usually get posted. I try to film as much as possible, that way, I can see what I need to work on. I also post algs sometimes, but not too much.


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Spifflet (Feb 20, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


>


 You gotta stop skipping solves! LOL


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 20, 2021)

Spifflet said:


> You gotta stop skipping solves! LOL


It's a bad habit. I'll stop starting tomorrow.


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 21, 2021)

This is before I decided to truly stop skipping solves


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 26, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


>


nice thats really good i tryed doing that and i could barly get mid 5s
i also have my gan 11 m pro set up really slow so i cant spam algs as fast as normal.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 26, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


>


Nice, I will try to break this. After 3 attempts I got 5.16


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


>



When you want a WR so badly but aren't quite good enough for a real one


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 26, 2021)

ProStar said:


> When you want a WR so badly *buy *aren't quite good enough for a real one


I would like to purchase an aren't quite good enough for a real one, where may I do so?

anyway, congrats!


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 27, 2021)

ProStar said:


> When you want a WR so badly but aren't quite good enough for a real one


I will be soon, you'll see


----------



## FishyIshy (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 27, 2021)

Been a while


----------



## FishyIshy (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (May 9, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (May 29, 2021)




----------



## FishyIshy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------

